# Pulseaudio, VLC, sound lagging



## gferenc88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello all,

The sound is lagging on VLC (it is working perfectly on gnome, or if *I* use any other video player). Here is the VLC log, if *I* try to use the PulseAudio output (audio device is /dev/dsp4):


```
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 12%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 15%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 17%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 20%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 22%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 25%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 27%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 30%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 32%
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: nothing to play
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 35%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 37%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 40%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 42%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 45%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 47%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 50%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 52%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 55%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 57%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 60%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 62%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 65%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 67%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 70%
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: nothing to play
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 72%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 75%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 77%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 80%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 82%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 85%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 87%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 90%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 92%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 95%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 97%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 100%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Stream buffering done (1025 ms in 57 ms)
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Decoder buffering done in 0 ms
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: cannot synchronize start
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: deferring start (48867 us)
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: cannot synchronize start
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: deferring start (46880 us)
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: deferring start (27378 us)
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output warning: starting late (-6406 us)
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output warning: too early by 54646 us
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 47954 Hz
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output warning: too early by 54538 us
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 47915 Hz
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: listing sink oss_output.dsp4 (4): /dev/dsp4
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output warning: too early by 42765 us
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 48007 Hz
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: started
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output warning: too early by 65845 us
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 47915 Hz
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output warning: too early by 65768 us
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 47869 Hz
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output warning: too early by 52295 us
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 47961 Hz
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 48000 Hz
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output warning: too early by 49293 us
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 47954 Hz
[0x8184c5458] pulse audio output debug: changed sample rate to 48000 Hz
[0x829cb43d8] main vout display debug: auto hiding mouse cursor
```

*I*f *I* try to use the OSS (device is set to /dev/dsp4) audio output, th*e*n the VLC simpl*y* quits if *I* try to play any media:

```
[0x8184c5458] main audio output debug: filter(s) 'f32l'->'f32l' 48000 Hz->48000 Hz 3F2R/LFE->3F2R/LFE
[0x8184c5458] main audio output debug: conversion pipeline completed
[0x8184c5458] main audio output debug: filter(s) 'f32l'->'f32l' 48000 Hz->48000 Hz 3F2R/LFE->3F2R/LFE
[0x8184c5458] main audio output debug: conversion pipeline completed
[0x8184c5458] main audio output debug: filter(s) 'f32l'->'f32l' 52800 Hz->48000 Hz 3F2R/LFE->3F2R/LFE
[0x8184f0c58] main audio filter debug: looking for audio filter module: 13 candidates
[0x8184f0c58] main audio filter debug: using audio filter module "samplerate"
[0x8184f0c58] main audio filter debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.327 ms - Total 0.327 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.327 ms)
[0x8184c5458] main audio output debug: conversion pipeline completed
[0x8184dfc58] main decoder debug: End of audio preroll
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 52%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 55%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 57%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 60%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 62%
[0x821974858] freetype spu text debug: Using Serif Bold as font from file /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf
[0x821974858] freetype spu text debug: using fontsize: 2
[0x821974858] main spu text debug: using text renderer module "freetype"
[0x821974858] main spu text debug: TIMER module_need() : 7.551 ms - Total 7.551 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 7.551 ms)
[0x821974c58] main scale debug: looking for video filter2 module: 12 candidates
[0x821974c58] swscale scale debug: 32x32 chroma: YUVA -> 16x16 chroma: RGBA with scaling using Bicubic (good quality)
[0x821974c58] main scale debug: using video filter2 module "swscale"
[0x821974c58] main scale debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.655 ms - Total 0.655 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.655 ms)
[0x821975058] main scale debug: looking for video filter2 module: 12 candidates
[0x821975058] yuvp scale debug: YUVP to YUVA converter
[0x821975058] main scale debug: using video filter2 module "yuvp"
[0x821975058] main scale debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.584 ms - Total 0.584 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.584 ms)
[0x821973c58] main video output debug: Deinterlacing available
[0x821973c58] main video output debug: deinterlace 0, mode blend, is_needed 0
[0x821973c58] main video output debug: Opening vout display wrapper
[0x826cb43d8] main vout display debug: looking for vout display module: 1 candidate
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 65%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 67%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 70%
[0x826c41418] main window debug: looking for vout window xid module: 4 candidates
[0x826c41418] qt4 window debug: requesting video...
[0x8021aee98] qt4 interface debug: Video was requested 0, 0
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 72%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 75%
[0x826c41418] main window debug: using vout window xid module "qt4"
[0x826c41418] main window debug: TIMER module_need() : 1.201 ms - Total 1.201 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 1.201 ms)
[0x826c41598] main inhibit debug: looking for inhibit module: 2 candidates
[0x826c41598] main inhibit debug: using inhibit module "xdg_screensaver"
[0x826c41598] main inhibit debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.223 ms - Total 0.223 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.223 ms)
[0x826c41598] xdg_screensaver inhibit debug: started xdg-screensaver (PID = 39815)
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 77%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 80%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 82%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 85%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 87%
[0x826cb43d8] xcb_glx vout display debug: using GLX extension version 1.4
[0x826cb43d8] xcb_glx vout display debug: using screen 0x291 (number: 0)
[0x826cb43d8] xcb_glx vout display debug: using X11 window 03c00000
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 90%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 92%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 95%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 97%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Buffering 100%
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Stream buffering done (1025 ms in 36 ms)
[0x826cb43d8] main vout display debug: VoutDisplayEvent 'fullscreen' 0
[0x826cb43d8] main vout display debug: VoutDisplayEvent 'resize' 656x272 window
[0x826cb43d8] main vout display debug: using vout display module "xcb_glx"
[0x826cb43d8] main vout display debug: TIMER module_need() : 120.796 ms - Total 120.796 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 120.796 ms)
[0x821973c58] main video output debug: original format sz 656x272, of (0,0), vsz 656x272, 4cc I420, sar 1:1, msk r0x0 g0x0 b0x0
[0x821974858] main spu text debug: removing module "freetype"
[0x821974858] main spu text debug: looking for text renderer module: 2 candidates
[0x821974858] freetype spu text debug: Building font databases.
[0x821974858] freetype spu text debug: Took 1 microseconds
[0x821974858] freetype spu text debug: Using Serif Bold as font from file /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf
[0x821974858] freetype spu text debug: using fontsize: 2
[0x821974858] main spu text debug: using text renderer module "freetype"
[0x821974858] main spu text debug: TIMER module_need() : 5.819 ms - Total 5.819 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 5.819 ms)
[0x8184df458] avcodec decoder debug: using direct rendering
[0x8184df458] main decoder debug: End of video preroll
[0x8184df458] main decoder debug: Received first picture
[0x821973c58] main video output debug: Post-processing available
[0x826cb43d8] xcb_glx vout display debug: display is visible
[0x8021a2d18] main input debug: Decoder buffering done in 113 ms
[0x8184c5458] main audio output warning: PTS is out of range (-9972), dropping buffer
[0x8184c5458] main audio output warning: PTS is out of range (-34942), dropping buffer
```

Do you have any idea what*'*s going on?

Thanks!


----------



## gferenc88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is my dmesg:

```
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xcf00-0xcf7f mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff,0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff,0xdc000000-0xdfffffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci1
nvidia0: <GeForce GTX 560 Ti> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
hdac0: <NVIDIA GF110 HDA Controller> mem 0xfbffc000-0xfbffffff irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfd9f8000-0xfd9fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
xhci0: 64 byte context size.
usbus0 on xhci0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 9.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xee00-0xeeff mem 0xfdeff000-0xfdefffff,0xfdef8000-0xfdefbfff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: 90:2b:34:96:25:4d
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 10.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfddf8000-0xfddfffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci4
xhci1: 64 byte context size.
usbus1 on xhci1
ahci0: <ATI IXP700 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xff00-0xff07,0xfe00-0xfe03,0xfd00-0xfd07,0xfc00-0xfc03,0xfb00-0xfb0f mem 0xfdfff000-0xfdfff3ff irq 19 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfdffe000-0xfdffefff irq 18 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus2 on ohci0
ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfdffd000-0xfdffd0ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfdffc000-0xfdffcfff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus4 on ohci1
ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfdffb000-0xfdffb0ff irq 17 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5 on ehci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <ATI IXP700/800 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfa00-0xfa0f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
hdac1: <ATI SB600 HDA Controller> mem 0xfdff4000-0xfdff7fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
ath0: <Atheros 9287> mem 0xfdbe0000-0xfdbeffff irq 21 at device 7.0 on pci5
ath0: AR9287 mac 384.2 RF5133 phy 15.15
fwohci0: <VIA Fire II (VT6306)> port 0xaf00-0xaf7f mem 0xfdbff000-0xfdbff7ff irq 22 at device 14.0 on pci5
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=1)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:49:e5:50:88:86:09:00
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0xcfd9c000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:49:e5:86:09:00
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:49:e5:86:09:00
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:49:e5:50:88:86:09:00 @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfdffa000-0xfdffafff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
usbus6 on ohci2
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
ohci3: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfdff9000-0xfdff9fff irq 18 at device 22.0 on pci0
usbus7 on ohci3
ehci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfdff8000-0xfdff80ff irq 17 at device 22.2 on pci0
usbus8: EHCI version 1.0
usbus8 on ehci2
amdtemp0: <AMD CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on hostb4
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat loadable, rule-based forwarding disabled, default to deny, logging disabled
hdacc0: <NVIDIA (0x0016) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <NVIDIA (0x0016) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <NVIDIA (0x0016) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac0
hdaa1: <NVIDIA (0x0016) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
hdacc2: <NVIDIA (0x0016) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa2: <NVIDIA (0x0016) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa2
hdacc3: <NVIDIA (0x0016) HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa3: <NVIDIA (0x0016) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc3
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa3
hdacc4: <VIA VT2020 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa4: <VIA VT2020 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc4
pcm4: <VIA VT2020 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 36,38,37,39,40 and 43,41,42 on hdaa4
pcm5: <VIA VT2020 (Rear-panel Digital)> at nid 45 on hdaa4
pcm6: <VIA VT2020 (Rear-panel Digital)> at nid 46 on hdaa4
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus8: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <0x1b6f> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x1b6f XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <0x1b6f> at usbus1
uhub1: <0x1b6f XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub5: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub6: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen7.1: <ATI> at usbus7
uhub7: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
ugen8.1: <ATI> at usbus8
uhub8: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus8
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub7: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub2: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub4: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub8: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub3: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub5: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
ugen3.2: <SAMSUNG> at usbus3
umass0: <Android UMS> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:7:0:-1: Attached to scbus7
ugen4.2: <LITEON Technology> at usbus4
ukbd0: <LITEON Technology USB Multimedia Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on usbus4
kbd2 at ukbd0
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST1000DM003-9YN162 CC4H> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
ada1 at ata0 bus 0 scbus4 target 1 lun 0
ada1: <BUFFALO SHD-NSUH128G 100217> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 122104MB (250069680 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad1
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SAMSUNG GT-I5800 Card 0000> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada1p2 [rw]...
ugen4.3: <A4Tech> at usbus4
ums0: <A4Tech USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.14, addr 3> on usbus4
ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
wlan0: Ethernet address: 64:70:02:47:34:60
umodem0: <CDC Abstract Control Model ACM> on usbus3
umodem0: data interface 1, has no CM over data, has no break
fuse4bsd: version 0.3.9-pre1, FUSE ABI 7.19
linux: pid 3423 (npviewer.bin): syscall pipe2 not implemented
pid 3373 (vlc), uid 1001: exited on signal 4 (core dumped)
```


----------



## gferenc88 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello all,

*I* have found the solution: the CPUTYPE was badly selected in my /etc/make.conf file. If *I* install the VLC from package using pkg_add it works fine. I have recompiled it (and its dependencies too) from source with a different CPUTYPE and it is working now.


----------

